

Ask HN: An Online Incubator – What would be a good way to build one? - philiplindblom

What would be a good way to build an Online Incubator enabling startups to be incubated Remotely?
======
phantom_oracle
Not to detract you from your idea, but running an online incubator is probably
ten times as difficult as a localized one.

Evidence of this can be taken from YC shutting down NYC as their other
incubator-area.

Running in 2 locations is hard, imagining trying to manage startups from
Hawaii to Sri Lanka.

That being said, there are online incubators, but there isn't so much
competition to get in as there is for incubators like YC (unless all those
fraudulent applicant mails count).

------
taprun
I would think the first thing to do would be to figure out what "unfair
advantage" you'd have as an online incubator. One option would be to to find
an affluent geographic area without a big tech community and then be "the only
guy in town" for raising angel money.

You could own the "supply side" of money for the region and then advertise
yourself as being someone who is able to fund people living in low cost
places.

